# What Kind of Dog is this?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's a (field) Britney.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I was going to say a Welsh springer but you're probably right with a Britney


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I was going to say Britney too.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like a Brittany to me, too.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Yep. It's a brit. My parents have them. They are great dogs with lots of energy!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This may be a Brittany, or it could be a Small Munsterlander. It is difficult to tell from this photo (being seated and in a vest...) The head is more Brittany, though.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

It could be, but that dog looks to have a bit more of an orange color than most munsterlanders I've seen.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Brittany, 100%.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Brit for sure. We were going to get one of those but then decided on a Golden.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Could be a Kooiker.


----------

